# Chibi Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura colored!



## Nyanto (Feb 7, 2006)

*Chibi Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura colored! -- now with avvies!!*

these aren't my first colorings, but I'm still relatively new at it :B they're not supposed to be too special since these are chibis XD

also, I was suggested to make avvies of the chibis :3 so here they are!
*PLEASE credit me if you use them <3!*



animated version -- Akatsuki clouds


*Spoiler*: _Naruto_ 




behold my crappy hiragana/katakana~ B:


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh, awesome! Can't wait for Naruto! 

BUt where are these chibis from in the manga, again?


----------



## Nyanto (Feb 7, 2006)

thank you! ^^ they're from volume 21. If you look through the book, between some of the chapters there are the chibis. :3


----------



## Spell (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah, ^^ they are cute


----------



## Leen (Feb 8, 2006)

Not bad at all. I think I like Sakura's colouring the best even though I like all of them as well. They are pretty good but Sasuke's hair is not coloured. I like how you shade the clothes and the skins. They are very well done.


----------



## Nyanto (Feb 8, 2006)

thank you, everyone! :3


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 8, 2006)

Look what I made! =]


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 8, 2006)

All of them are really cool.  Resized and they could make cute little avies.


----------



## Nyanto (Feb 8, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Look what I made! =]



ee! <333 I'm glad you liked them enough to use 'em. And thanks for creditting me in your sig :3

chamcham: I think I'll make some avvies of them. That's a good idea. =o


----------



## Ruri (Feb 8, 2006)

Those are so cute! *_*

I love Sakura's coloring the best, but they're all great!


----------



## Seany (Feb 9, 2006)

They are great! Sakura-chan is just too cute!


----------



## Dommy (Feb 9, 2006)

I LOVE THEM! 

Especially the Sakura one. 
Is there anymore?


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 9, 2006)

they all look so cute ^^ nice coloring


----------



## Nyanto (Feb 9, 2006)

Jingydeer said:
			
		

> I LOVE THEM!
> 
> Especially the Sakura one.
> Is there anymore?



there's only a Kakashi chibi left. XD I don't think there are any others besides those 4, unfortunately.


----------



## American Dragon (Feb 9, 2006)

Cool. I wish I could do animations.


----------

